# Scarce #1 (Warning: Strong language)



## HalfRail (May 18, 2016)

This makes three out of seven scripts.


  Page 1
  Panel 1
  Panel shows an establishing shot of an ocean with several stone rocks jetting from the water.
  "You see that?
  Panel 2
   Panel shows a wide shot of an island made of salt no larger than a mile wide, with large slim white birds circling it. A small figure is sitting on the edge
  "Suggest ya get used to it.."
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a woman sitting on the edge of the island. She's fairly well-built with light tan skin. The left side of her blonde hair is entirely in cornrows and flows down the left side of her head while the right is bald. Her eyes are completely white and she's wearing small blue tinted glasses. She's a white button up shirt with the sleeves rolled up to her elbows, a white bikini bottom with a black tattoo of a daisy on her back.
  Daisy
  Cuz you'll rarely see anythin else.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 2[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows two giant birds landing behind DAISY.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows one of them walking up and peck her head. Daisy puts one hand on her head and the other on her mouth to stop her from screaming.
  DAISY
  Mmmmhmhmhmmhmhmmm!!!!
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy getting up and turning around to shout at the birds. The birds however, turned around and flew off.
  DAISY
  I outah kill you for that!!
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a worms eye view from the water looking up at Daisy as she stands on the edge.
  DAISY
  Well fine, if I've overstayed my welcome..
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Daisy jumping off the edge and into the water.
  Panel 6
  Small panel shows a bright red light coming from where Daisy entered the water.
  SFX: *PING*
*Page 3*
  Panel shows a giant white bird bursting out of the water and into the air.
  DAISY
  Not like any of those things was actually _living_ there_._
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 4[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows an establishing shot of a town built on water made entirely out of wood and scrap metal. Small and large boats alike surrounded it.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a giant silhouette of a bird flying down to the furthest pier.  
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a worms eye view of Daisy's normal feet landing on the ground. In the distance, a tan skinned, heavyset man in a suit and tie was running toward her.
  MAYOR
  Daisy! Oh, Captain Daisy, thank the seas your here!!
  DAISY
  How many times have I told you? I'm not a-"
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Daisy being lifted into the air with a powerful hug from the MAYOR, and she winces in pain.
  MAYOR
  Oh, it's horrible! Just horrible! *sob*
  DAISY
  Too tight....too tight...let go!
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the Mayor letting go, bent over and panting while Daisy dusted herself off.
  Daisy
  Alright, ya wanna tell me why you're screaming around the docks?
  Mayor
  Y-yes. Just*pant* give me a second..
  Panel 6
  Panel shows an overhead shot of Daisy and the Mayor casually walking down a boardwalk. Around them are various men and women alike who are either passed out on the floor, selling something in secret or 'escorting' tourists.
  Mayor
  And I haven't heard from them since! Not even so much as a pelican!
  Daisy
  Pirates get lost at sea all the time. Luckily for you, you're paying someone who won't.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 5[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows the Mayor grabbing Daisy's shoulders, beads of sweat flying off his head.
  MAYOR
  You don't understand!! I-It's horrible!
  DAISY
  Horrible how? You're always screaming the same damn tune.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows the Mayor practically sprint from the docks as Daisy stood with her hands on her hips.
  MAYOR
  C-Come to my office in an hour! I'll show you!
  DAISY
  ...
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a close up of Daisy's face she  tilted her head to the side in question.
  DAISY
  The fuck is his deal?
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a worms eye view of Daisy walking towards a large metal building with no front door and the word "Pub" on a hanging sign. Humanoid bugs, normal looking people and large birds walked and flown too and fro.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 6[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows inside the Pub, with the brightest light source coming from outside. Others coming from handheld lighters from people smoking, or, lighting others on fire.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy sit on a stood at the front bar and knocked twice on the table.
  SFX: *KNOCK KNOCK*
  DAISY
  Hellloooo! Female requires service.
  Panel 3
  Small shot of a large bug mans face, TURNER, with four fed eyes, one of them scratched out, a curved horn jetting out of his forehead with a metal breathing mask with hot steam coming from the front. A disgusting sight.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows the hulking bug man lumber behind the bar towards Daisy, sliding a drink with his over sized claw. Daisy has a bit of a sultry smile on her face.
  Turner
  It ain't ladies night...or *night* for dat matter. Your payin.
  DAISY
  C'mon, T. You know There are plenty of ways to-
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Turner slap his claw down on the table, sending the drink in the air and Daisy managing to catch it.
  TURNER
  Doubloons! I ain't having this conversation again!
  DAISY
  Ah! Damn it, don't do that! This is the good stuff...
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 7[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows Turner tending to other customers while still talking to Daisy. Daisy is happily chugging her drink.
  TURNER
  Ahggh...sorry. It's just been a rough week for bushiness.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a close up of Turner cleaning dishes and Daisy talking to him in the background.
  DAISY
  Great, are you gonna complain like a candy-ass too?
  TURNER
  Ya wants me to eat ya head?
  DAISY
  Well then tell mommy what's wrong. Get it off that swollen chest.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Turner and Daisy. Turner standing and tilting his head down and Daisy with hers up with a smile.
  TURNER
  Well, here's the thing. Some rich, white-wigged prick from the motherland managed to buy off a bounty hunter. This bounty hunter has been goin jumpin islands and tearin' up my cash houses.
  DAISY
  Aww, someone's mad they're not gonna be buying anymore escorts.
  TURNER
  Shut it. See, I've been kinda touchy lately because I gotta ship out in two days. Y'know, move my money to otha locations.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 8[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows Daisy crush her metal cup with one hand and sink her nails through the wooden bar table as her eyes widened in shock.
  DAISY
  What!!? You can't leave Anchor!!
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy jump up to the bar table to, still, look up at Turner with her hands folded to her chest, pleading.
  TURNER
  It ain't your choice to make. It's my money and my money's everything.
  DAISY
  But you're a bartender! And a damn good one! You can't just go! What Am I suppose to do?! How am I gonna deal with the Mayors shit sober!!?
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Turner walking off to tend to another costumer. A man with white skin with patches of red coral in several places and long black dreadlocks. In the bear, with a steel drum covering his private.
  Man
  Over ere' mon! Imma order ta go, alright?
  TURNER
  One sec.
  DAISY
  Hey! We were talking!
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Turner standing on one side of the table, writing down an order, Daisy standing on the other side with her hands on the table talking to the costumer, and the costumer smiling at Daisy.
  DAISY
  Hey, y'know it's mandatory for guys to wear shorts or else they don't get served. Only girls with my assets can do that.
  MAN
  'Ave, ya heard a' my people, girl.
  DAISY
  Should I care?
  TURNER
  Show her.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the man move the steel drum to the side to reveal that he has no private. Its a patch of malleable coral that goes from his thighs to his abs.
  MAN
  Dis place has exceptions for certain people.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 9[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows Daisy with her eyes wide and her glasses almost slipping off.
  DAISY
  Whoa..
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Turner putting a large claw on the mans shoulder. MOBY starts to play music with his steel drum.
  TURNER
  Dis here is Moby. He's on a pilgrimage after his peoples home islands were overrun by the fairs. 
  Moby
  It's been a rough journey, but I think Anchor's right for me. De songs of da waves are too serene to avoid.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy cross her arms below her chest with a bit of an irritated look.
  DAISY
  See, hippie, that's where you fucked up. There's NOWHERE on this plane that's right for anyone. Granted ya aren't in anyone's pocket, or you're not someone like me. In which case, you're better off a slave.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a close up of Moby's face as music notes from his steel drum float around. He's smiling with his eyes closed.
  MOBY
  But da music still exists. You just need to listen.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Daisy rubbing her face in frustration, Moby still playing his drum and Turner walking off-panel.
  DAISY
  .....Right......
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 10[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows Daisy walking back to the bar table and putting her hands on it. Turner is checking the shelves of various alcohol.
  DAISY
  Anyways...how's about this. *I* go to your cash houses and get your money and bring them here. Anchor's is Ngava's(Naa-faah) only port city off the grid. And if any fair is dumb enough to come here, their fly food.
  TURNER
  What makes you think I'd trust ya with my money?
  DAISY
  Okay. Name anyone else you *trust* who's *scummy* enough to do this without a hitch.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Turner squinting down at Daisy, and Daisy smiling back up.
  Panel 3
  Same shot. Panel shows Turner put a claw to his chin and Daisy spread a beaming smile.
  TURNER
  Maybe your right.
  DAISY
  Of course I'm right.
  TURNER
  And I do love this job.
  DAISY
  So does everyone else.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a vertical shot of Daisy walking back to the entrance waving back and a quarter of Turner's face off to the side.
  TURNER
  Fine. You win. I want my money at my safe house before I get there tonight. Got it?
  DAISY
  Pfff, I'll have it here before you go on your break.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 11[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a wide shot of the port town streets and Daisy standing outside the Pub's entrance.
  TURNER(Off-panel)
  Hold on, you don't-
  DAISY
  Of course I know where you live. I know where everyone lives.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy's body flash in a bright light of red and white. A few people nearby shielded her eyes.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a close up of Daisy in a new form. Her body is now pitch black with a yellow line along her waist. yellow lightning spreading sparking from her body and her eyes are now yellow with yellow electricity coming from them.
  DAISY
  But first..
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a wide shot of Daisy traveling above the city as a bolt of lightning towards the largest tower.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows a small shot of Turner serving Moby a drink and some meat.
  MOBY
  She seemed nice.
  TURNER
  She's an asshole is what she is.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 12[/FONT]

  Panel shows a birds eye view of the Mayor pacing back and fourth in his fairly small office. Probably as big as a small classroom.
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a small shot of the mayors wrist watch.
  MAYOR
  Ohh, she should be here any-
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy flashing in through the only window directly behind the Mayor. The Mayor jumps a foot in the air in shock.
  DAISY
  You called for me?
  MAYOR
  Ahh!!
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy revert back to her normal body with her hands on her hips. The Mayor is clutching his chest, seething.
  MAYOR
  How many times have I told you not to do that!?
  DAISY
  2. We don't meet often.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Daisy looking down at the Mayor with her arms folded and the Mayor reaching into his jacket.
  DAISY
  Now if this is about you wanting me to break another criminal out of the fair lands; There's a price on my head now. Which means bounty hunters, which means more mess you'll have to clean up.
  MAYOR
  No. It's not anything like that.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 13[/FONT]

  Panel shows a close up to the Mayors upper torso as he holds a folded piece of paper in his hand with a concerned look.
  MAYOR
  But...I think this is within you're pay-grade.
  Panel 1
  Panel shows the mayor unfolding the piece of paper on his desk with below his neck cut off panel. Daisy looks in another direction with little interest.
  SFX: *RUSTLE RUSTLE*
*Panel 2*
  Same shot. Panel shows the mayor still unfolding the paper as Daisy is now looking down, with the same amount of disinterest.
  SFX: *RUSTLE RUSTLE RUSTLE*
*Panel 3*
  Same shot. Panel shows the mayor still unfolding the paper and Daisy now has a surprised look with her jaw hanging open.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a wide shot of Daisy standing in surprise and the Mayor with his hands on a large piece of brownish paper that drapped over his desk to the floor. It has dozens of circles of varying shapes and colors with characters of a different language written in the center or off to the side of them. They all stop short of the border, and some are x'ed out, or faded.
  DAISY
  That's uhh...some treasure map.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 14[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a worms eye view as Daisy and the Mayor look down at the paper. She has his hands on his shoulder and is pointing at the map with concern.
  DAISY
  T-That is a map right? L-Like you bought that!?
  MAYOR
  That's why I'm especially on edge today. This...thing just showed up.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy with her hands on the paper, staring with newfound interest. The mayor is sitting on his chair with his hands on his scalp.
  DAISY
  Showed up? How does something like this just show up? It's massive!
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy pull up a section of the paper that had Ngava's language written on it. And it was one of the circles that had an x on it.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a close up of Daisy looking up at the Mayor with fear in her eyes.
  DAISY
  Is...this why you called me?
  Panel 5
  Panel shows a shot of the Mayor as he looks at her with pleading eyes.
  MAYOR
  I didn't know who else to turn to.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 15[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows Daisy look back down at the paper.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy stand up and put one hand to her hip and the other to her lip. The mayor looks up in somewhat surprise.
  DAISY
  Who...
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy slam her fist down on the desk.
  DAISY
  ..*the fuck do you think I am!?*
*Panel 4*
  Panel shows Daisy walk around the table and the mayor getting up and back away, sweat beads flying from his face.
  MAYOR
  No, no! Wait! You don't underst-
  Panel shows a close up of Daisy's arms as she grabs his jacket.
  Panel 5
  MAYOR
  Ah!
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 16[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a vertical shot of Daisy holding up the mayor several feet above the ground.
  DAISY
  The heck am I to you, huh?! Some kind of lackey you can just order around! I can kill you without a second thought!
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy holding up the mayor with one hand and pointing to the paper with the other.
  DAISY
  There are certain things I can forgive. Certain things I'm alright with. But this!? What is this!?
  MAYOR
  I-I don't know! I was just hearing all these rumors recently and-
  DAISY
  And you believed it just like the gullible man you are!?
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a close up of the mayor as he desperately tries to pry Daisy's grip.
  MAYOR
  I'm scared!! I'm scared for my citizens, I'm scared for me..
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a close up of Daisy's scorned face as she glares at the mayor.
  MAYOR
  ..And especially for you.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows Daisy drop the mayor and the mayor landed on his side.
  MAYOR
  *Oof*
  Panel 6
  Panel shows a worms eye view of the mayor on the floor and Daisy walking off.
  MAYOR
  I called you here because I wanted you to be careful. Something is here, Daisy..
  Panel shows a close up of Daisy's face as she glares back.
  MAYOR
  Good loyalty is hard to find, you know why I'd want to warn you.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 17[/FONT]

  Panel shows a shot of Turner walking up wooden stairs to a large metal building.
  Caption           Daisy: "...Whatever"
  Panel 1
  Panel shows Turner walk down the stairs to the entrance of the building.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a close up of Turners face as his eyes grew wide.
  TURNER
  Well I'll be damned.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a wide shot of Turners house as the floor is covered in a mountain of bronze, silver, gold doubloons and treasures of varying sizes and shapes.
  TURNER
  She does know where I live.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 18[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a full panel shot of the Fair lands. A birds eye view of lush forests surrounding a thriving and clean city with clean rivers as roadways and people using boats for transportation.

Caption           Fair Lands
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a small shot of Daisy looking out of an ally way to ongoing people on the streets. She has her eyes set on a woman wearing a tight fitting white dress and a sun hat that was big enough to give her shade.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy walking down the streets of the Fair Lands in the same outfit.
  DAISY
  She can buy another one.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 19[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows two well dressed men sitting outside a restaurant, drinking.
  MAN 1
  You know, if you were any kind of smart, you'd cut yourself from the marines. Their life benefits aren't that great.
  Man 2
  Doesn't matter to me, as long as I get to come home to whatever I damn please, I'm okay.
  MAN 1
  Really? Well aren't you going to the mint for the bonds exchange. I hear some pirates are gonna be their.
  MAN 2
  Pfft. Yeah, right. With the rummers of that alien that fell out of the sky last month, I'm avoiding crowds.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a small shot of Daisy's face looking over in the men's direction.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy putting her hands on the men's shoulders. Her body is cut off-panel from her chest down.
  DAISY
  Excuse me, but I'm in a bit of a rut.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Daisy's face looking down at the two.
  DAISY
  I've been on a boat for a few days and I've been stiff for a few days.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the men scotching closer to each other with Daisy standing behind them.
  DAISY
  Are there any places I can go to _relax_?
  MAN 1(whisper)
  What'dya think? She a escort?
  MAN 2(whisper)
  I don't think it matters. She's offering, plus look at her...
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 20[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows the men standing and putting and one of them shacking her hand with a smile.
  MAN 1
  Of course. Anything for a gorgeous woman like yourself.
  DAISY
  Aww, that's sweet to say.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a room that seemed to have suffered from a recent earthquake. One of the men was laying lifeless in the bed and the other was folded in between the cracks in the floor. Both of them are skin and bones, and Daisy is walking to the front door.
  DAISY
  ...
  Panel 3
  Panel shows Daisy walking across a bridge over a waterway.
  Daisy(thought)
  I could've handled that a little cleaner. Guess I'm still kinda peeved.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Daisy looking off in a distance to a tall building in the middle of a large courtyard with a moat. Hundreds of people are walking towards it across a bridge.
  DAISY(THOUGHT)
  Alright, were just gonna settle this.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows an overhead shot of Daisy walking across the bridge.
  DAISY(THOUGHT)
  Get rid off all the rumors.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 21[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a full page panel shot of the inside of the building. The whole room looks to be big enough to fit thousands of people at once. There are glass windows, each one with a different picture. The second floor is covered in a red rug and multiple drapes on the walls and the ceiling is a dark purple stained glass.
  DAISY
  So this is what rich looks like.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a white skinned, black haired woman wearing a reddish brown leather vest, tight pants, a cape and a pirates hat walking towards Daisy.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a close up of Daisy's face as the woman dug her gloved fingers into her neck.
  DAISY
  Hey percy-Ack!!
  Panel 4
  Panel shows PERCY bring her face close to Daisy's. She's snarling and Daisy has a cheesy grin.
  percy
  You have a lot of nerve showing your face to these people.
  DAISY
  You mean my real face, right?
  PERCY
  I mean your scantly vibe.
  PERCY(cont'd)
  You're lucky I can't blow your head off here.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 22[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows Percy with her hands at her side and Daisy rubbing her throat.
  PERCY
  Not that I want to be here, but money is money.
  DAISY
  Don't tell me, you're here to rob the place? Should'ah called me, it would've been a good heist.
  PERCY
  Still a stupid cunt-NO! And even if I was, It wouldn't be during today!
  DAISY
  What's a few guards?
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Percy walking away and Daisy jog after her.
  PERCY
  Why am I even talking to you.
  DAISY
  Wait, I'm actually glad you're here. I wanna talk to you.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows an elderly man wearing a blue robe and a hood attached to the robe walking up to a podium on the balcony of the second floor. He's surrounded by other people by men and women wearing similar robes.
  PERCY(off-panel)
  You? Wanna talk? I didn't know you knew how to do that with your mouth.
  Daisy(off panel)
  Ha. Funny. Anyways...
  Panel 4
  Panel shows a worms eye view of the elderly man looking down from the balcony and a few people looking up at him.
  PERCY(OFF-PANEL)
  What makes you think I care about any of that? I'm on the job.
  DAISY(OFF PANEL)
  I'm not asking you to care I just want to know if you've heard anything about an alien.
  PERCY(OFF-PANEL)
  Well how's about you ask a conspiracy nut.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the elderly mans hand about to bring a mallet down onto the wooden podium.
  DAISY(OFF PANEL)
  It's not enough that I deal with the mayor and his shit. Now he's got my head filled with crap about something that's not supposed to be here.
  PERCY
  ...What?
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 23[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a crowd of people looking up.
  SFX: *BANG BANG BANG*
*Panel 2*
  Panel shows a worms eye view at a podium with the old mans arms spread and the men and women in white robes standing at the railings.
  OLD MAN
  Good afternoon all to the annual exchange.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 24[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a steel door in a dark room with a light source on each side.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows the steel door exploding.
  SFX: *BOOOOOMM*
*Panel 3*
  Panel shows a 6'0', bulky man wearing a metal/leather mixed outfit. He's wearing a sleeveless leather coat that's tucked into his matching pants. His arms, feet and horned dead are covered in green moss. His face is covered by a metal breathing machine..
  Panel 4
  Panel shows inside the building to reveal that it's empty.
  MAN
  Where is it!?
  Panel 5
  Panel shows a smaller man looking similar to the man standing inside the building, right down to the metal face mask. He's holding a shotgun.
  GOON
  Captain Jasper! This is the fifth cash house we've checked. The money isn't here.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 25[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows CAPTAIN JASPER turn around and shove the goon out of the way and make his way to his pirate ship that's anchored to the island.
  CAPTAIN JASPER
  That fucker Turner must've moved it somewhere. Hoist the sails!
  Panel 1
  Panel shows a close up of the captain's sneering face.
  CAPTAIN JASPER
  We're sinking Anchor!
  Panel 2
  Panel shows Daisy and Percy looking up to the podium as the man is speaking.
  DAISY
  So, you invest in anything?
  PERCY
  I don't get involved with these fair-snob cunts. I'm security.
  DAISY
  Your guy's protecting the money?
  PERCY
  Try the whole damn state. I was stationed here for a month.
  DAISY
  Really? How long are these things?
  PERCY
  ...A week.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows the old man gesture to the group of white robes.
  Panel 4
  Panel shows the white robed people walk down the stairs, interact with certain people and bring them into rooms upstairs.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 26[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  [FONT=&Verdana]Panel shows a feminine figure walking up the stairs to the old man. It's wearing a form fitting black dress, and silk sleeves covering her arms. A non see through black veil covering her face with a red hat.  
One of the white robed men holds up a hand to stop her.[/FONT]
  ROBED MAN
  Miss, the Treasurer is not taking any questions-
  Panel 2
  Panel showed glowing red eyes coming from the veil and the eyes of the man glowing.
  ROBED MAN
  Questions...questions...questions....
  Panel 3
  Panel shows the man in a hypnotic state, with his eyes turning pitch black, as the woman makes her way to the treasurer in the background.
  ROBED MAN
  Questions...questions...
  Panel 4
  Panel shows the man collapse, dead. The woman is standing behind the treasurer with her hands folded in front of her.
  MASKED WOMAN
  I truly loved your speech.
  Panel 5
  Panel shows the man turn slightly to the woman.
  TREASURER
  My, that's quite the exotic accent you h-
  Panel 6
  Panel shows a small shot of the mans eyes grow wide with fear.
  Panel 7
  Panel shows a close up of the woman's face as the veil starts to burn from the bottom, reveling a skull jaw.
  MASKED WOMAN
  I'd love to hear you tell it again...
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 27[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows Daisy pat Percy on her back to get her attention as she points to the balcony.
  DAISY
  I think that's your queue.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows a worms eye view of the woman on the balcony now engulfed in flames as the treasurer is floating a few feet off the balcony. Daisy casually has a hand on her hip and Percy pulls out a hooked chain and starts swinging it. People start to run away and guards with guns rush to the scene.
  DAISY
  Should I step in?
  PERCY
  Either get out of my way, or your head comes off.
  TREASURER
  W-Welcome--to--the ex-exchange...t-today marks the day of --business.. 
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 28[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows a group of men and women guards shoot at the woman and Percy flings her hooked chain.
  Panel 2
  Panel shows the bullets fly through the woman and the hook passes through in between the woman's head and her shoulders.
  Panel 3
  Panel shows a small shot of Percy's shocked expression.
  PERCY
  What?!
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Daisy charging up the stairs.
  DAISY
  Well, range isn't working.
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 29[/FONT]

  Panel 1
  Panel shows the woman turn her head towards Daisy sprinting towards the woman
  Panel 2
  Panel shows the woman extend her bone arm towards Daisy and released a blat of black and red flames.
  SFX: *FWOOOOSH*
*Panel 3*
  Panel shows Daisy skid to a stop as the wall of fire rushes towards her.
  DAISY
  oh, crap...
  Panel 4
  Panel shows Daisy covering her face as her body is covered in patches of fire and her stolen clothes are burning off.
  DAISY
  Ahhh! Ahhhh!
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 30[/FONT]

  Panel shows a small shot of Percy shouting to the balcony.
  PERCY
  Daisy!!
  Panel shows a birds eye view of the scorched area as black smoke now fills the area.
  Panel shows a close up of the cloud of smoke as a silhouette stands up. 
  Panel shows the flaming woman cover her eyes from a flash of red and white light.
  SFX: *Ping*
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 31[/FONT]

  Panel shows a full page panel of Daisy looking at herself in shock. Her entire body was covered in flames with large curved horns on her head. Two glowing eyes and glowing mouth.
  DAISY
  Okay! I'm freaking out!
  [FONT=&Verdana]
Page 32[/FONT]

  Panel shows a close up of the skeleton woman's glaring eyes.
  SKELETON WOMAN
  You're-
  Panel shows a small shot of Percy looking up with her eyes wide and jaw hanging open.
  Panel shows a birds eye view of the whole room, as Daisy is still looking at herself, the skeleton woman turned her attention to Daisy, dropping the treasurer, and Percy catching him.
  SKELETON WOMAN
  -one of them.


----------



## Steven McKnight (Aug 8, 2016)

I find the formatting a little bit confusing, but I like the way the dialogue feels natural. Good job with that.


----------



## Lucid Being (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm impressed with such a captivating piece of work! I hope your writing perseverance sees some green lights one of these days. Cheers Ash


----------

